# Panasonic G2 with EVF shooting



## Laenee (May 7, 2011)

Meyer-Optic Gorlitz Telefogar 90mm f3.5 RedV Version















Carl Zeiss DDR Teviden 100mm f2.8


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 8, 2011)

i like the second one. the framing is nice


----------

